# new tank and fish



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

hi, i just wanted to know ïf i can put my fish in my new tank,

other day i filled my new 200 litre tank and left it for a day then i added water treatment to it and
added rocks from my old tank and also some water from old tank and left it over nite

im goin to add more water from my old tank 

can anyone tell me if it will be ok to add my fish to it now?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

So you've kept fish before, so the nitrogen cycle should not be anything new to you. Cycle the new tank before moving the fish....unless you want to do a Brand new fish-in cycle. The water column doesn't hold a lot of your beneficial bacteria. The rocks may hold some, but your filter media hold most of it. Adding old tank water isn't doing anything for you except adding old tank water to a new tank. Get your new filter up and running on the new tank, set up your heater, and if you can: put some already used filter media in your new filter...this is where I'll stop and let one of the other members or moderators continue because though I have had two tanks, I am still fairly new and am just regurgitating things I've learned thus far. I wouldn't feel comfortable telling you when to put fish in. I don't think using new water in the tank will be a problem though which is why I suggested setting up the heater and filter and get that water circulating. Not sure moving all your water from your old tank to the new tank is necessary. I didn't when I set up my 55 gallon from my 20.

Just noticed your new tank is already
Full. So disregard that part. But filter, heater, etc...yeah, do that.


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

My understanding is that the beneficial bacteria doesn't colonize in the water directly, it colonizes on the surfaces of the tank / gravel / decorations / filter media, etc... Adding old water has little to no benefit.

If you transplant the filter media from the old tank to the new, I think that would have the biggest impact in kick starting the cycle of the new tank.

I'll let some of the more experienced folks speak as to whether or not it is safe to add the fish. I don't want to be held responsible for anything bad happening!


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

MriGuy85 said:


> Are you familiar with the nitrogen cycle? Have you kept fish before? Just trying to establish what you already know and what you may not know. Short answer, I wouldn't add fish yet. Lets hear if you're familiar with the nitrogen cycle first, then go from there. TIP: there is a thread on it in the forum. Do a quick search, then post here and there are a ton of guys and gals, including myself, who will be happy to steer you in the right direction *w2


yes i have had my old tank setup for almost a year and i added the rocks and some
water from the old tank and im goin to add more water from it


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

i did run my old filter in the tank for abit and wilĺ do it again


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

Epic Banners said:


> i did run my old filter in the tank for abit and wilĺ do it again


Will your old filter media fit in the new filter? If you can seed the new filter with the media from the old filter, you _*may*_ be good to go, provided the old tank was fully cycled


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't think "a bit" is going to do it. 

Do you have a new filter in which you can put some old media and keep it running on the new tank?

Are you keeping the other tank up and running once the new one is running? If not, just switch the filter over to the new tank...if you have treated the water with prime, then essentially you then have a cycled filter on your tank right?


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

MriGuy85 said:


> I don't think "a bit" is going to do it.
> 
> Do you have a new filter in which you can put some old media and keep it running on the new tank?
> 
> Are you keeping the other tank up and running once the new one is running? If not, just switch the filter over to the new tank...if you have treated the water with prime, then essentially you then have a cycled filter on your tank right?


i treated it with king british safe water and king british safe guard


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

and i have put the old filter in the new tank now


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you plan to keep the old tank going? Is there any chance you can just put the new filter on your old tank and let the new and old filters run side by side for a couple of weeks on the old tank? This should colonize your your new filter.

If you don't have the patience for that you can remove some of your filters (old) media and place it in your new tank. From there, you should decide whether or not to put fish in or go with a fishless cycle. A fishless cycle is by adding ammonia directly. This is what the fish do and it starts the cycle. Much faster and does not require water changes.

And by all means...fresh water. Old water does nothing but start a new tank off with dirty water. No value in adding it.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Do you plan to keep the old tank going? Is there any chance you can just put the new filter on your old tank and let the new and old filters run side by side for a couple of weeks on the old tank? This should colonize your your new filter.
> 
> If you don't have the patience for that you can remove some of your filters (old) media and place it in your new tank. From there, you should decide whether or not to put fish in or go with a fishless cycle. A fishless cycle is by adding ammonia directly. This is what the fish do and it starts the cycle. Much faster and does not require water changes.
> 
> And by all means...fresh water. Old water does nothing but start a new tank off with dirty water. No value in adding it.


im not keeping the old tank and i am waiting for my new fïlter to come

i have put the old filter in the new tank and keeping it runnin in the new tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you moving over fish? If so, you should do that soon. As soon as the temp has stabled out you can move the fish.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Are you moving over fish? If so, you should do that soon. As soon as the temp has stabled out you can move the fish.


so you are saying that it will be ok for me to put my fish in
soon ar the temp has stabled?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, unless you plan to do a fishless cycle.


----------

